# Maltese SPLASH [Snowy, Crystal & Guests INSIDE]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Crystal waves with one crazy eye*: "Hi my SM family. Wemembew me???"









"It's me...Cwystal"









"Also known as KissyGiwl"









*iShark*. Be Afraid.









"and my brudder, Snowy"









"Snowy hab Cwazy eyes too"









"together we make, the world's CRAZIEST water-lover-maltese-dogs"









"Mama was home today and played wif us alot. We took some quick photos and thought of sharing dem wid you".









yep! What the malts woofed above  They spent a fun afternoon with me today. 

Goodness!!! It feels like forever that I had a day with the malts similar to today. They had a BLAST :chili:

Now I notice that ISO was set up high in my camera (too late for noticing as I already took the shots today). Some photos are grainy due to that fact and others aren't that good and it doesn't even help when I did not even try to fix them a little, but I guess this still can do - better share them now than never ;-) 

The malt who started this whole maltese diving craze <3









and the girl who followed his paw prints <3









Sea-Lions after the ball 









Sea-Lion Crystal









Crystal kills ball









Snowy's crazy hair









No paws for Snowy 









no paws on ground for Crystal either


















The malts got a hair cut the previous weekend. They are sporting their cuts in the above photos, but I know that you can't see it as they are soaked wet lol. Here there are last week when dry 
We went very short on the body. Their grow so fast, but we find this to be so fitting with their activities. 

Monkey Snowy









KissyGirl Crystal 









Monkey









Kissy









*more coming bellow*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy 









Here is what their shirts say  









Back to today's photos.

From two malts by the pool









to two birds by the exact same pool:w00t: how did this happen?









these guys were watching the malts swim. It's contagious. 









the moment Snowy & Crystal left for fetch game with lil bro (the "no paws in ground" photos above), these two guys landed and had a lil water splash :w00t::HistericalSmiley: 









I HAD to quickly snap as fast as I could whatever I could capture. Here are some pictures of this thread's guests. 




























I think that the second bird in the background is trying to do a birdie dive LOL









by the way, we also had Dante de Rose outside with us in the garden too - for fresh air 









wild birds who were flying by were making all the wild bird noises. 








On the other hand, Dante was responding to them by saying "Hi....Hello....Hi Matto" :HistericalSmiley:









Flying shot of a wild bird that I took.









One of the green wild parrots.


















oh and the best of them all is this this Hoopoe!!! 









My favorite is the bird on the left (species name is: Hoopoe).









She technically lives with us. She built a nest at one of the mini cave in our roof, and had her eggs in. Eggs hatched and now there are also her chicks who live with us ^_^ U can hear them - so cute. Hoopoe mama was flying out and in, bringing food each time for the chicks.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

when she approaches her chicks' nest that she built with food, you hear the chicks making some baby noise :wub2:









there she is, going in the mini cave to the chicks to feed them









then off she goes for another round to look for more food 









repeat. I can never get bored from observing her. It is just so beautiful and amazing. Hoopoe do raise their chicks in our garden every once in a while, so I know what is coming next with this current family: Flying lessons. one of my most favorite stage in raising chicks (when the parent birds teach them). It is fascinating!!!!!!! 

ok I know I went a lil off topic talking birds, so I end the thread with a photo of these two of my fluff-bugs <3


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Awesome aweome pictures:thumbsup:. Do you put something on them for sun protection?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing. I love the fluffs new hairdoo.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat - I think you should be a professional photographer. Your pictures are that good.

Snowy and Crystal are having so much fun and the birds and butterflies seem to be enjoying watching them.

I especially love the picture where Snowy has his tongue on Crystal's nose.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kat, I am in total awe of you and your fluffs. Your pictures are amazing as always and I think Crystal and Snowy have got to be two of the happiest fluffs on the planet. I wish I could meet you one day to give you a big hug cause I admire you so. Crystal and Snowy do what they do because of you.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, wow! Your pictures never cease to amaze me! 

I can never get over how well Snowy and Crystal dive and swim! That is awesome! Are they still taking surfing lessons? 

And, the birds! Oh, my goodness! And, gorgeous Dante ... I just love the colors of Dante's feathers ... just beautiful!:wub::wub::wub:

Kat, I am so happy to hear you got a day off to relax and spend time with Crystal, Snowy, and Dante. And, I love Crystal and Snowy's hair cuts ... they both look so adorable! :wub::wub::wub:

Thank you so much for taking time to share all of your awesome pictures. They brought many smiles to my face.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni said he would like to come over to play with Snowy and Crystal! 
I love that you spent the day in peace and playful observation. You have some very interesting wild birds where you live. What a life!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat, it is always sooo much fun to see your pictures. I loved each and every one, your babies and the birds!!!!! Wonderful!!:chili::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowy and Crystal are two lucky babies....how much fun is that!! :chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Could they be any cuter? Seriously? Thanks for sharing these fun pix!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I am amazed at their diving skills!!! Wow!!! Where do you live where you have those exotic birds in the trees? I'm new to SM, so this is all new to me  Your dogs are the happiest I have ever seen!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Another great photo essay. Really great shots and what fun they are both having. Keep posting....we love looking!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Great piccies,I hope mine will want to swim now that they're clipped... I love the one with Snowy giving Crystal a kissie too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What wonderful pictures - of ALL the animals that you have in one form or another. I think it's so cool that the Hoopoe has made her home with you. Shows what a loving and safe haven you emit to the world.

S&C always have my heart. And Dante is making his own special spot there, too! I just love how they enjoy the water. Did your pool ever get as much use before S&C came to live with you? I doubt it!

xoxo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the pictures, Kat, and I agree that Snowy and Crystal are the happiest fluffs around. Thanks for sharing them with us!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Kat love the puppy and bird pictures. I hope you are able to slow down a bit and spend more time playing with "monkey" and "kissy"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kat I really enjoyed your photos. And funny, my coworker and i were looking at a picture of a Hoopoe the other day on his desk calendar and so impressed by it, we don't have those here, and we had no idea where it lives. Turns out it is in your roof lol. Snowy and Crystal are so funny and so serious when they are playing....it's alot of work diving for toys! Love the crazy eye and crazy hair too.LOL. Every time I see them diving I laugh at their little legs, they look like olympic divers point their toes just right.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Kat, once again your pictures transported me to a wonderful world. I so enjoy them. You are talented in so many ways. Not only in the pictures you take, but how you present them within an enthralling story. We are so blessed to have your creative genius to enjoy.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kat- I love all the pics . You have your own little zoo over there! I absolutely love how snowy and crystal swim and swim!!! They sure have fun  thanks for sharing all the pics- I know you've been so busy! They ALWAYS bring a smile to my face!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

These are amazing!! What an incredible day! I love all their crazy eyes they are just sooo happy their eyes pop out!! I also adore the cute outfits! We have the same but trust me they would never be so good as to perfectly pose for me like yours did haha! Love the pics of the birds too! What a fun interesting life!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome photos and your water dogs are precious!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay! Kat and the Malts are back and they came with lots of pictures!! I love it when you post a story for us. I love your babies, they look so happy. I want to come spend a week with ya'll!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love action shots of your babies :wub:

They're haircuts are so cute - I go that short on Milo too - his hair grows so fast!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hurray!!:chili: Our diving Maltese are back!:chili: Crystal is now pointing her little toes and has perfect form just like Snowy! They are so adorable.:wub::wub: I have never seen a Hoopoe. What an odd looking bird!:HistericalSmiley: Kat, I always enjoy your beautiful pics and the adventures of Snowy & Crystal...thank you for sharing them with us.:wub::wub:


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs (Jul 16, 2011)

Kat, the pictures brightened my day! I am throwing open the curtains, putting the windows up & letting the dust fly in!!! I detest dusting anyway...lol Great pics.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Lynn--you should be a pro photographer! That's always been a dream of mine and one I'm working on this year. 

It's so funny, I always thought you lived in Arizona! But now I'm guessing it's some place far, far away...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat -- what a feast for the eyes!! There used to be a show when I grew up called Wild Kingdom. I feel like you have your version: "Kat's Kingdom." :chili::chili: I love your little water rats Snowy and Crystal. You always capture them in such great poses showing what a good time they're having and how intent they are in what they're doing. 
And look at that bird!! Love bird watching and have never seen anything like the Hoopoe. Now I feel like I've seen him/her thanks to your shots. Dante is such a lucky bird too. I'd love to know what he makes of everything that's going around him.:blink: "Why don't they answer me when I talk to them?" :HistericalSmiley:
So glad you had lots of time to devote to your little gang. I know things have been hectic for you lately and that they miss mommy time. :chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Deborah said:


> Awesome aweome pictures:thumbsup:. Do you put something on them for sun protection?


Thanks, Debora. Happy that you enjoyed. 

@question - I never did; I didn't notice the need. Same with our previous poodle. Is there sun protection something (like human sunscreen) for malts? The malts don't stay in direct sunlight timing. Late afternoon and early evening are perfect timings  



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat - I think you should be a professional photographer. Your pictures are that good.
> 
> Snowy and Crystal are having so much fun and the birds and butterflies seem to be enjoying watching them.
> 
> I especially love the picture where Snowy has his tongue on Crystal's nose.


These particular pictures (in this thread), aren't good due to graininess. Therefore, they aren't as crisp. I was taking indoor photos with the flash one night when I left the camera at the ISO that was high and forgot to adjust it for ourdoor malts shots, but I am delighted to read that you still enjoyed them, Lynn :hugging: 

I do photography for others and get rewarded for what I do on the side at this stage. It is not an official business, but something that I do on the side when my schedule fits for now. I considered to go further, maybe later. Let's see. It is a nice start for now considering the busy schedule. 



lynda said:


> Kat, I am in total awe of you and your fluffs. Your pictures are amazing as always and I think Crystal and Snowy have got to be two of the happiest fluffs on the planet. I wish I could meet you one day to give you a big hug cause I admire you so. Crystal and Snowy do what they do because of you.:wub:


awwh thank you Lynda. The malts are fun in nature, but I haven't given them my time in the last period (does make me feel guilty and *sigh* when I leave for long), so I am not a very good maltese mama lately, but thank you for your sweet words. I do send my hugs :hugging: your way. I am just grateful for my family who are replacing me @giving the malts the time/playtime/walks...etc. during this period. The malts are getting especially attached to my parents. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat, wow! Your pictures never cease to amaze me!
> 
> I can never get over how well Snowy and Crystal dive and swim! That is awesome! Are they still taking surfing lessons?
> 
> ...


Very happy to read that the thread brought many smiles to your face sweet Marie :chili: :chili: 

Thanks for your words about the S&C&D. Yep, it was a well spent, peaceful day at home with creatures I missed spending time with so much :wub2: 

The malts haven't gone surfing in a loooooong time. I see the hectic life slowing the coming summer time (June and July) , but I will be gone in a little good cause mission in June, so that will mean July will be back to malts surfing season :-D 



ckanen2n said:


> Giovanni said he would like to come over to play with Snowy and Crystal!
> I love that you spent the day in peace and playful observation. You have some very interesting wild birds where you live. What a life!


The malts are inviting Giovanni to come visit and play with them anytime:wub:

ah trust me, I missed spending a day similar to yesterday so much. During this period, it isn't as easy to get days like these, so I treasure every second of it when I get the chance


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieB said:


> Could they be any cuter? Seriously? Thanks for sharing these fun pix!!


awwh thanks ^_^ glad that you enjoyed. 



Bishop said:


> I am amazed at their diving skills!!! Wow!!! Where do you live where you have those exotic birds in the trees? I'm new to SM, so this is all new to me  Your dogs are the happiest I have ever seen!!!


Thanks  The malts can turn the smallest and simplest things into big happy moments (example, when I take their leashes out and go like: "Let's go for a walk", they'll go so happy with tails wagging SO FAST) and that's one of the many facts that I love about dogs. They know how to live it happily "simple" 

We live thousands miles away across the huge ocean. I was so close to writing if you stick around SM, you'll find out (or take a wild guess as people in the "www" typically guess that we are in the US )...but then I am not sure how active-posting I will be, so I'll save you taking a wild guess and say that the malts and I live in SunnyLand (a.k.a Dubai)



michellerobison said:


> Great piccies,I hope mine will want to swim now that they're clipped... I love the one with Snowy giving Crystal a kissie too.


I read that your fluffs are also clipped now  makes swimming activity sooooo easy. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What wonderful pictures - of ALL the animals that you have in one form or another. I think it's so cool that the Hoopoe has made her home with you. Shows what a loving and safe haven you emit to the world.
> 
> S&C always have my heart. And Dante is making his own special spot there, too! I just love how they enjoy the water. Did your pool ever get as much use before S&C came to live with you? I doubt it!
> 
> xoxo


I heard Snowy woofs to Dante that he always read everything good from his auntie Linda and that she has been nothing but so loving to him since the very first days of joining SM, then to his sister Crystal and now Dante. I heard him woof to Dante that Auntie Linda is loved so much by himself, his sister and mommy:wub: I think that Dante agrees  :wub: 

You are right, the creatures who use the pool the MOST are Snowy and Crystal. Including the non swimming days (drives me crazy when they swim in days they are not supposed to sometimes because it requires extra time to wash them when you don't plan it). 

aww and I agree. Having Hoopoe to live in the same place is cool. I generally enjoy observing animal behavior. I swear, there is just so much to learn by just watching. This particular Hoopoe is a VERY good bird mother to her children :heart: 



cyndrae said:


> Kat love the puppy and bird pictures. I hope you are able to slow down a bit and spend more time playing with "monkey" and "kissy"


Thanks Cindy :hugging: I am looking forward to June to come for things to slow a bit  



Maglily said:


> Kat I really enjoyed your photos. And funny, my coworker and i were looking at a picture of a Hoopoe the other day on his desk calendar and so impressed by it, we don't have those here, and we had no idea where it lives. Turns out it is in your roof lol. Snowy and Crystal are so funny and so serious when they are playing....it's alot of work diving for toys! Love the crazy eye and crazy hair too.LOL. Every time I see them diving I laugh at their little legs, they look like olympic divers point their toes just right.


Thank you Brenda :hugging: 

haha I loved reading about you guys wondering about the Hoopoe just few days before I posted this thread. I think that I heard ya guys and decided posting  yep you caught the Hoopoe, living in our roof :HistericalSmiley:

LOL and I am right there with ya , the malts make me giggle when they dive and are soaked wet ^_^ 



revakb2 said:


> What wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing. I love the fluffs new hairdoo.


Thanks Reva  



Maisie and Me said:


> Kat, it is always sooo much fun to see your pictures. I loved each and every one, your babies and the birds!!!!! Wonderful!!:chili::wub:


Thank you ^_^



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Snowy and Crystal are two lucky babies....how much fun is that!! :chili:


They don't get daily days like these with me, but when they do, they enjoy it to the fullest =) 



TLR said:


> Another great photo essay. Really great shots and what fun they are both having. Keep posting....we love looking!!!!


Thanks ^_^ I am delighted to read that you enjoyed.



harrysmom said:


> I love the pictures, Kat, and I agree that Snowy and Crystal are the happiest fluffs around. Thanks for sharing them with us!!!! :aktion033:


I am happy to read that you loved the pictures ) 



Sylie said:


> Oh Kat, once again your pictures transported me to a wonderful world. I so enjoy them. You are talented in so many ways. Not only in the pictures you take, but how you present them within an enthralling story. We are so blessed to have your creative genius to enjoy.


Thank you so much Sylvia. Glad that I can get the chance to share with the ones who enjoy. hugs.



hoaloha said:


> Kat- I love all the pics . You have your own little zoo over there! I absolutely love how snowy and crystal swim and swim!!! They sure have fun  thanks for sharing all the pics- I know you've been so busy! They ALWAYS bring a smile to my face!


Happy that you enjoyed these shots ;-) 
haha yes. I can call it a mini zoo. I am an animal lover in general, so I love it when I get the chance to observe and be around them. 



*Missy* said:


> These are amazing!! What an incredible day! I love all their crazy eyes they are just sooo happy their eyes pop out!! I also adore the cute outfits! We have the same but trust me they would never be so good as to perfectly pose for me like yours did haha! Love the pics of the birds too! What a fun interesting life!


I don't get many days like yesterday this period. It feels like It;s been forever since I got a similar day, but I was happy that I managed it AND WITH PICTURE TAKING too yesterday :chili: happy that you enjoyed. 

I think that it's cool that your fluffs have the exact same shirts as my fluffs B) 



maggieh said:


> Awesome photos and your water dogs are precious!


Thank you Maggie :hugging: 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Yay! Kat and the Malts are back and they came with lots of pictures!! I love it when you post a story for us. I love your babies, they look so happy. I want to come spend a week with ya'll!


awwh Thank you. 
I am happy that you enjoyed these shots :chili: 
The malts woof that you are invited over - not in the Hoopoe's nest though LOL ... but the human guest room. 



Orla said:


> I love action shots of your babies :wub:
> 
> They're haircuts are so cute - I go that short on Milo too - his hair grows so fast!


I am glad that you loved the action shots Orla. I read that Milo went that short in his body too. I am guessing that his legs were kept longer than his body. With the malts, everything (except for head , face, ears and tail) went short. It is really so easy to maintain especially since yesss it grows so fast.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Hurray!!:chili: Our diving Maltese are back!:chili: Crystal is now pointing her little toes and has perfect form just like Snowy! They are so adorable.:wub::wub: I have never seen a Hoopoe. What an odd looking bird!:HistericalSmiley: Kat, I always enjoy your beautiful pics and the adventures of Snowy & Crystal...thank you for sharing them with us.:wub::wub:


I am happy that you enjoyed, April :hugging: 

LOL I look at Crystal and find it hard to believe that one day, she was not a diver. Nowadays, she jumps in the pool in days they are not supposed to before Snowy too :w00t:

oh and that is why I love Hoopoes. They're just a one of a kind, unique species ^_^ 



mom of 2 fluffs said:


> Kat, the pictures brightened my day! I am throwing open the curtains, putting the windows up & letting the dust fly in!!! I detest dusting anyway...lol Great pics.


I am delighted to read that the pictures brightened your day ^_^
Thanks. 



zooeysmom said:


> I agree with Lynn--you should be a pro photographer! That's always been a dream of mine and one I'm working on this year.
> 
> It's so funny, I always thought you lived in Arizona! But now I'm guessing it's some place far, far away...


Wishing you all the best, pal  
haha trust me, you are not the only one who guessed the malts and I to be in the USA. In fact, everyone who guessed didn't go beyond the USA in their guess. Interesting. That is why I normally ask the person who asks me where we are located is to take a "wild" guess LOL. 
Recently, a dog photographer contacted me in youtube, asking if he could photograph the two water monsters of mine when swimming for the publication of his upcoming book of water dogs. He was shocked to learn that we are physically many thousands miles away :HistericalSmiley: 



Snowbody said:


> Kat -- what a feast for the eyes!! There used to be a show when I grew up called Wild Kingdom. I feel like you have your version: "Kat's Kingdom." :chili::chili: I love your little water rats Snowy and Crystal. You always capture them in such great poses showing what a good time they're having and how intent they are in what they're doing.
> And look at that bird!! Love bird watching and have never seen anything like the Hoopoe. Now I feel like I've seen him/her thanks to your shots. Dante is such a lucky bird too. I'd love to know what he makes of everything that's going around him.:blink: "Why don't they answer me when I talk to them?" :HistericalSmiley:
> So glad you had lots of time to devote to your little gang. I know things have been hectic for you lately and that they miss mommy time. :chili::chili:


I am glad that you enjoyed , awesome Sue :chili:

Now I am interested in reading a little about Wild Kingdom's show. I missed that so I don't know what's it about. If it is close to having precious animals around, I am sure I would have enjoyed and watched it too if I got the chance. 
I am glad that I could share the Hoopoe with u :hugging: 
It is quite fun to observe Dante when trying to connect with them LOL I am sure they don't understand the "hello" or any other human spoken language that he says to them :HistericalSmiley: 
I am looking forward to when things will be less hectic, but am thankful for getting the chance to have a break every once in a while during this period too


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So much fun your beauties are having, Kat. Too bad there isn't a Summer Olympics for Maltese. You have 2 gold medalists. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxooxoxox


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love when you post pics of your babies


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> I am happy that you enjoyed, April :hugging:
> I am glad that you enjoyed , awesome Sue :chili:
> 
> *Now I am interested in reading a little about Wild Kingdom's show.* I missed that so I don't know what's it about. If it is close to having precious animals around, I am sure I would have enjoyed and watched it too if I got the chance.
> ...


Ask and you shall receive...Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom I remember it from my childhood. It was a way to learn about the animal kingdom on tv which wasn't a very old medium at the time. I'm sure the old shows look pretty primitive now but it looks like they're making a new presence.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow Kat!!! I've been mostly away since last Friday and I'm just now seeing this!!! I've missed these Malts so much! I love all the pictures and the ones of the birds are fabulous! They'll fit right in that Coffee Table book you're going to write one day!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*So adorable!*

Kat, I'm so glad you posted these pics! I just started watching Snowy's and Crystal's videos but noticed the last one was last year... and was wondering how they have been. They are just the cutest Malts around!! I was wondering where you lived when watching the video's. Do you plan on making any more video's? And I just can't get over how they love to swim! I put my Maltese in my in-laws poor two summers ago and he swam around for a minute and then when he got out, he ran straight to the house and didn't want to go in the back yard again for a whole year!! LOL He will go in the back yard now. Silly boy!! Glad to see they are doing good. All the pics of the birds are amazing!! And Dante is very pretty.

Well wishes to you and the Malts!! 

~Lindsay


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am always amazed at how much Crystal and Snowy love the water. Your pictures with the birds are fantastic. :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> So much fun your beauties are having, Kat. Too bad there isn't a Summer Olympics for Maltese. You have 2 gold medalists. LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxooxoxox


They love it for sure  

@maltese olympics - that will be cool  



shellbeme said:


> I love when you post pics of your babies


Glad that you do  



Snowbody said:


> Ask and you shall receive...Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom I remember it from my childhood. It was a way to learn about the animal kingdom on tv which wasn't a very old medium at the time. I'm sure the old shows look pretty primitive now but it looks like they're making a new presence.


Thanks for sharing, Sue! I like the message it carried behind it :thumbsup:



MoonDog said:


> Wow Kat!!! I've been mostly away since last Friday and I'm just now seeing this!!! I've missed these Malts so much! I love all the pictures and the ones of the birds are fabulous! They'll fit right in that Coffee Table book you're going to write one day!


You didn't miss so much of the malts photos , Robin , so no worries  

I didn't post their photos in a long time, but glad that I got the chance to do so on Satuarday and happier that you enjoyed :chili: 

I so wanna Write the malts' book one day! And I prefer it to be one day soon rather than later. I hope I will beat the time and do things before it's late. 



lmillette said:


> Kat, I'm so glad you posted these pics! I just started watching Snowy's and Crystal's videos but noticed the last one was last year... and was wondering how they have been. They are just the cutest Malts around!! I was wondering where you lived when watching the video's. Do you plan on making any more video's? And I just can't get over how they love to swim! I put my Maltese in my in-laws poor two summers ago and he swam around for a minute and then when he got out, he ran straight to the house and didn't want to go in the back yard again for a whole year!! LOL He will go in the back yard now. Silly boy!! Glad to see they are doing good. All the pics of the birds are amazing!! And Dante is very pretty.
> 
> Well wishes to you and the Malts!!
> 
> ~Lindsay


Hi Lindsey, 
Welcome to SM. it is very nice to meet you. I look forward to meeting your maltese in pictures. I bet that he is a cutie pie :wub: he can come over for diving lessons here. Snowy and Crystal woof that they'll be happy to teach him :chili: 
I saw a PM from you and was meaning to respond, but I also see your post here. Awwh thanks for your words about the malts. I am delighted to read that you are enjoying their videos. I was meaning to post a new "for yourube" video (quite the few times actually, during the last 12 months :blush but goodness, I didn't manage that yet. I took some vidoes of the malts a couple weeks ago for the video, but I was not too happy with what I filmed in a sense of making a lil video story out of it, so I was hoping to film again. waiting for the right time to film some more videos. let's see. Trust me, I would so love to do it soon, especially to respond to the many video requests that I've been getting, but it is just so busy here. I will post. I promise you. Sooner or later  



MalteseJane said:


> I am always amazed at how much Crystal and Snowy love the water. Your pictures with the birds are fantastic. :wub::wub:


Thanks Janine  glad that you loved it.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Katkoota, can I ask you how you got your Malteses to swim??

When I put mine in the bath he looks slightly intimidated by the water and stands very still. I can't imagine him actually knowing how to peddle his legs and keep afloat.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

love the picutresss  missed these 2 <3 looks like theyre having a blasssttt


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lawgirl said:


> _*Katkoota, can I ask you how you got your Malteses to swim??*_
> 
> When I put mine in the bath he looks slightly intimidated by the water and stands very still. I can't imagine him actually knowing how to peddle his legs and keep afloat.


That't a long story. If you were in SM long enough, you would have seen how it all happened as I shared my first shock in a thread here of Snowy. At first, some SM'ers didn't believe me until they watched a video. 

I'll get back to you with some threads I shared in the past of the stories on how I first found out that I had a fish in a maltese body. I've been receiving PMs from new SM'ers in regards to the swimming malts :w00t: so I think that sharing the other threads will be a good idea 

Having said that, I am sure that most (if not all) dogs CAN swim. It's like instinct to them. The difference is that some hate it, others are not interested, some others are scared of it while some are crazy about it. 



MaxnMinnie said:


> love the picutresss  missed these 2 <3 looks like theyre having a blasssttt


Thanks pal  

yeah. they had a blast that day.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow Kat!! those pics are amazing! love seeing Snowy and Crystal enjoy the water. your bird pics are beautiful too! thanks for sharing!!:aktion033:

deaw awnty Kat, i wuv seein Snowy an Cwystal play in da watew!!!!!!!! deys be so vewy fun!! tell dem i sent wots of huggis, and one fow you too!! wittle kissis,:wub:
Pearlan


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lawgirl said:


> Katkoota, can I ask you how you got your Malteses to swim??





Katkoota said:


> That't a long story.
> 
> I'll get back to you with some threads I shared in the past of the stories on how I first found out that I had a fish in a maltese body. I've been receiving PMs from new SM'ers in regards to the swimming malts :w00t: so I think that sharing the other threads will be a good idea .


There you go...
Snowy's water story

Crystal's water story (post#41 of this thread has an update from 2010)
Crystal's introduction to swimming was her drive to Snowy. She always wanted to make sure that she was his partner in crime:HistericalSmiley:. Whatever Snowy was up to, she would be up to. Even if the activity didn't interest her as much as Snowy. 

Both malts were 1 year old when they started their jump.



mfa said:


> wow Kat!! those pics are amazing! love seeing Snowy and Crystal enjoy the water. your bird pics are beautiful too! thanks for sharing!!:aktion033:
> 
> deaw awnty Kat, i wuv seein Snowy an Cwystal play in da watew!!!!!!!! deys be so vewy fun!! tell dem i sent wots of huggis, and one fow you too!! wittle kissis,:wub:
> Pearlan


Awwh thanks Florence and Princess Pearlan :wub: 
xoxo Kat


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

What great photos ! I am still amazed how your little ones dive in the pool.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh how these pictures just made my day absolutely stunning and fun :chili::chili::chili::chili:Snowy and Crystal :wub::wub::wub: omg and the birds :w00t::w00t:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Snowy and Crystal ALWAY put a smile on my face! :Sunny Smile:
Thanks for sharing your sweet babies with us.:ThankYou:
:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LinzFair said:


> What great photos ! I am still amazed how your little ones dive in the pool.


Thanks 
They amaze me too :wub: 



romeo&juliet said:


> Oh how these pictures just made my day absolutely stunning and fun :chili::chili::chili::chili:Snowy and Crystal :wub::wub::wub: omg and the birds :w00t::w00t:


I am very happy to read that they made your day, Ursula :hugging:
I do wishing you many days filled woth smiles :grouphug:



mommatee said:


> Snowy and Crystal ALWAY put a smile on my face! :Sunny Smile:
> Thanks for sharing your sweet babies with us.:ThankYou:
> :heart::heart::heart:


Snowy and Crystal are delighted to know that they make u happy :hugging:


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Kat,

I'm one of those that had asked for tips on introducing my boys to swimming. I'm happy to say that Sebastian is a "natural" (his brother, Sawyer, is not a "natural"; he's more of a "tolerant".)

During our first swim, I brought a boogie board into the pool. Sebastian happily jumped onto it from the edge & enjoyed floating. By our second swim, he was also very relaxed in the crook of my arm & seemed confident paddling on his own. 

Today, when Sebastian was standing on the boogie board, my husband called to him from the deck. After backing up a couple times & bowing & barking...he did it! He jumped into the pool & swam to the edge where my husband scooped him up. We were so proud of him & we could tell he was proud of himself.

:good post - perfect

Of course, we gotta work a bit more on refining our newfound skills. For example, he swam toward a toy, opened his mouth wide to grab it....and gulped a mouthful of water instead. Cough. Cough. Oh boy. We gotta have a little talk about the benefits of holding our breath. 

Thanks for sharing, Kat. Perhaps one day our kids will form their own swim team. 

artytime:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Nervusrek said:


> Kat,
> 
> I'm one of those that had asked for tips on introducing my boys to swimming. I'm happy to say that Sebastian is a "natural" (his brother, Sawyer, is not a "natural"; he's more of a "tolerant".)
> 
> ...


Alright to your boys :chili: I am glad to read this  I am happy that you guys are having fun  thanks for updating me, Bobbi. Oh YESSSSsSS our fluffs must form their maltese swim team and show the world that maltese are able to do it all and are fun pups:chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks like SO much fun! Wonderful pictures, you are quite talented : )


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Still chuckling over Sue's 'Kat's Kingdom' instead of 'Wild Kingdom'. lol I remember that show! 

I could watch Snowy and Crystal dive into that pool for hours. They have perfect form and I think there should be a special dog division for diving at the Olympics! Your two would get perfect :good post - perfect:good post - perfect

I think for my next vacation...I want to go to Kat's house. B)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lydiatug said:


> That looks like SO much fun! Wonderful pictures, you are quite talented : )


Thanks Lydia 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Still chuckling over Sue's 'Kat's Kingdom' instead of 'Wild Kingdom'. lol I remember that show!
> 
> I could watch Snowy and Crystal dive into that pool for hours. They have perfect form and I think there should be a special dog division for diving at the Olympics! Your two would get perfect :good post - perfect:good post - perfect
> 
> I think for my next vacation...I want to go to Kat's house. B)


Thanks for the 10's Crystal. I also love their diving body forms :aktion033:
ok, if the malts did not enter the Olympics this summer, then they can get involved in the making of Kat's Kindom  :chili: and their Aunt Crystal can appear as the guest of the show when she comes to visit for vacation :chili: that will be awesome :chili: Come over .. Come over ^_^


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kat, I just love your pictures, they are always fabulous. I am amazed at the love of water Snowy & Crystal have and the way they stretch out when then dive into the water.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat, I haven't read this thread & it is already after mid-night, but I looked at the photos & I love the two w/your pups by the pool & Snowy kissing w/the ball in Crystal's mouth. 
What a wonderful day for your babies & for you to relax.
It is hot in Greece now, can't imagine how much hotter there! Enjoy these care-free days and take care of Kat too.
my love.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kat, I just love your pictures, they are always fabulous. I am amazed at the love of water Snowy & Crystal have and the way they stretch out when then dive into the water.


I'm glad that you enjoy watching the two malts doing what they love to do, Claire ^_^ haha and yeah, they do stratch themselves well. This gotta be my all time favorite diving shot of Snowy the Dolphin :HistericalSmileynote - the red thing underwater is the red squeaky toy).








To me, nothing beats seeing happy creatures , having a fun peaceful moment :heart: 



edelweiss said:


> Kat, I haven't read this thread & it is already after mid-night, but I looked at the photos & I love the two w/your pups by the pool & Snowy kissing w/the ball in Crystal's mouth.
> What a wonderful day for your babies & for you to relax.
> It is hot in Greece now, can't imagine how much hotter there! Enjoy these care-free days and take care of Kat too.
> my love.


Glad that you enjoyed the shots , Sandi :hugging: these pictures I took and shared back in April, but had to get back to it with links that were requested by few who were interested in learning more about swimming maltese. 

No in June, this is the tempreture range according to Siri (iPhone shot). Summer for real :w00t:









I am doing the best I can at taking care....and cheating a little with supporting suppliment LOL. I mean my follow up check up is due in early September and I am not sure how well will I do at bringging the level up by the right food *only*, so that should be better at supporting considering that I will also be away soon (don't wanna put so much thought on diet, so the supporting suppliment is helpful  ).

I hope you had a good night sleep


----------

